# Update On Our Little Orphan Annie



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless their hearts. They've been thru quite abit this past week. But all is well.

I just love this update. This family is so awesome. They are taking such good care of 
our little "mummy" head Annie. Here's the update:



PS..got my CAMERA..have to figure out how to down load and send...Dave is reading the manual ..so give us a little time...we are not the most computer savvy guys...L</span> .AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; } .AOLWebSuite a {color:blue; text-decoration: underline; cursor: pointer} .AOLWebSuite a.hsSig {cursor: default}


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, here's mummy-head, if you missed the original thread:

[attachment=52323:Annie1.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad for sweet Annie, she finally has a mommy and daddy who really love her and who will take good care of her. It breaks my heart to think what she's been through in her 3+ years. Deb keep us updated on her, I am anxious to see pictures


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, it sounds like she lucked out with a fabulous forever family!! HOW WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear Annie is doing well, considering the fires out in her area!! She sounds like she is adjusting quite well in that family and I know you are so pleased!!!! You go little Mummyhead!!!!! We love you!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hurray for little (orphan no more) Annie!! Thanks for the update, Deb.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's so awesome! I've been wondering how they were doing with the fires and all. Thanks, Deb, for updating.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:chili: :chili: hooray! she sounds like she's found her perfect fit! i hope to hear more updates. and def see more pics


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*You know when I saw the Santa Barbara fires on our news little Annie was my first thought!!!! :heart: since she is the only one I know that lives there..... I almost started a thread asking about her so it was great to see this thread come up. I really appreciate the update on how things are going there for her. Sounds like things are really perfect. Bless her little heart!!! * :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Deb, that's great news for Annie no orphan. 

I don't know how but I missed the bandage (mummy) pic. So sweet and sad.
Glad she's better now! :tender:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so happy for sweet Annie! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

See Deb, this is why you do what you do. This is why you have a heart of gold.
xoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How on earth do you guys come up with such wonderful homes????? 

If I ever have to go into rescue, Deb, I'm comin' to your house! :rochard:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh that was so sweet of them. In the middle of all that, to send such a personal email. Yet another perfect home for one of your precious souls. Deb, you are the ultimate mommy! Every day should be Mothers Day for you! Love you my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Annie is just precious as a little mummy! I am so happy to hear that her new family faired well in the fires and that Annie and her new siblings are getting along so well. I can't wait to see a photo of her with her ears all clean and healthy!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So glad Annie and her new family are fine. Those fires can be so scary.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i luv to hear about happy endings  thanx for the update :thumbsup:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Deb that is so wonderful!!! :clap: Sounds like Miss Annie has a wonderful new home thanks to you. :hugging: Job well done. :thumbsup:


----------

